# Issues with Gen 3 wall connector install



## LookAtThis (9 mo ago)

I have installed tesla wall connector Gen 3 and all connection for wiring .voltage reading good but when I turned power on light does not come on the white plate, two electrician have checked. is something wrong with the unit? whom do I call for support.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear you're having issues.

Have they followed the instructions 100%? If it's connected properly and the breaker is on it should come to life!

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support/installation-manuals-wall-connector
Failing that, contact Tesla here:

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support#contact


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Or schedule mobile service via the app.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

LookAtThis said:


> I have installed tesla wall connector Gen 3 and all connection for wiring .voltage reading good but when I turned power on light does not come on the white plate, two electrician have checked. is something wrong with the unit? whom do I call for support.


This is a 240 volt device, so to check power you have to test the L1 and L2 terminals at the same time - it should be 240-ish volts. Then test L1 to Ground, and L2 to ground, each one of those should be 120-ish volts. If any of those are incorrect, you're missing a phase. There is also a possibility the screw terminals were tightened against the insulation instead of the wiring, and then you would get voltage at the wires, but nothing from the Wall Connector. If all of the voltages look normal but still no power, then Tesla service will have to swap out the face portion of it.

Hopefully I don't have to say be careful what you touch, and if you tighten the terminals, turn the circuit breaker off first.


----------

